# 2014 Nissan Rogue First Drive



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> *No. 2 Never Looked so Good*
> _by Craig Cole_
> 
> Nameplates like Camry and F-150 are legends in the automotive industry. These vehicles sell in massive numbers, spreading across the market like blame at an AA meeting.
> ...


Read the complete 2014 Nissan Rogue Review at AutoGuide.com


----------

